# Ideas for a LONG cylinder



## laz (Apr 11, 2008)

I just won an auction on ebay for 2 bimba cylinders that have 1 1/2" bore,
and are 57" long (cylinder body), with a 50" throw. I have a few ideas for them, but I wondered what you guys would do. Ideas?
Thanks, Laz


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

dropping spiders sounds like a good idea


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Have you hooked it up and timed how long it takes to extend and retract? That "speed" might determine what it would be suiteable for


----------



## deanhunt (May 27, 2008)

I also found a really long cylinder that was similar to yours. I found that if you don't use a big solenoid valve and tubing to the cylinder, it will be really slow.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I used an 84" cylinder to move a motorized fake saw blade back and forth cutting my victim in half over and over.

I also used a 48" to power my pneumatic semi of death.

pneumaticsemi.flv video by gadgetnightmare - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v606/gadgetnightmare/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v606/gadgetnightmare/pneumaticsemi


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice semi ...er...rig.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

single or double action?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Imagine a ground breaker that instead of doing the normal wiggly jiggly thing , imagine that he "stretches" out and almost "touches" you with his LOONNNNGGGG arm stretching straight out as you walk near , as if he was gonna snatch hold of your leg ... muhahahahahahaha :lolkin::eekin:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You could have a reaper/ creature on a monolith and use a 4 bar mounted upside down so the creature goes out and down to the victim.
This is what I have planned eventually for my angel of death.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

WILDCAT .
when you say 


> se a 4 bar mounted upside down so the creature goes out and down to the victim.


How would it retract ? Spring retracted , or ? Since most air props use the gravity factor to return the prop to normal position . Pending on the weight of the prop and apparatus , that spring would be kinda "strong" ?


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's one way. 2" bore, 28" throw. Huge Four Bar video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_4170

Four bar video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_4025


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW ... how many , and how deep did you have to put the stakes to hold that puppy down so it wouldn't topple over ?


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

The metal on this is extremely heavy. I only throw a little weight on the back to hold it down. The monster doesn't weigh anything,it's all foam and 1 2x2. I do have a railroad tie sitting on the back legs.


----------



## laz (Apr 11, 2008)

*Great ideas!*

Thanks for the ideas. These are double acting cylinders. Thanks for the reminder about the larger air lines and fittings. What do you guys think of a pop-up full corpse above the corn? (I build stuff for a corn maze). I could get the thing up to his knees level with the corn without any 4 bar or other extension mech. I'm thinking I would need some garage door rail to guide it so it wouldn't bend the shaft of the cylinder. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

HolyTerror said:


> WILDCAT .
> when you say
> 
> How would it retract ? Spring retracted , or ? Since most air props use the gravity factor to return the prop to normal position . Pending on the weight of the prop and apparatus , that spring would be kinda "strong" ?


Sorry it took this long to back to you.
Retraction would be done with some coil springs. Depending on weight yes the spring would have to be strong but if the weight is kept reasonable the springs won't have to be huge.
The other option which is the method I intend to use is a double acting cylinder so it can retract with air as well.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

Since it is dual-acting, no springs necessary! Oh and what would I use the cyls for at 57" long? Definitely an elevator door opening up, with the scare of your choice inside! (or a real actor)


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

On another note, use the other 57" cyl to move a big rig (semi truck) up with a blaring horn (an air cannon with a resonator), have the truck behind a fence so you don't hurt any patrons...


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like you found the same cylinders as me I have 2 cylinders like you described. I am building 2 versions of vilethings simple pop up. 








I am going to restrict the height a bit but not much when these get done they'll be my gate keepers.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I should add these will have moving arms on one and the other, if I can do it, will have moving wings. If you go to Wally World and buy the orange air hose and use 1/4" ports these things pop to full extension in about 2 seconds at 60psi.


----------

